# New Tow Vehicle



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, some of you know I was having some issues with my last new TV, the 2006 Chevy 1500HD.

After towing to Maryland and then Niagara for the rally, I made up my mind.

It just wasn't enough of a difference from my 1998 Dodge to warrant the outlay of money.

So, I started dealing the Monday after we got home from Niagara.

I tried Chevy dealers first, thinking they would have the best trade-in pricing......wrong.

After 4 dealers, and a spread of trade-in values, I started looking at the Dodge's.

They offered the "Employee pricing" with rebates on top of it. Also, they were $3000 over the Chevy dealers on trade-in....without even starting the haggle process.

Needless to say, this is the result.........

















Now, with just over 600 miles on the odometer, I am ready for the trip to Elkins....

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice Ride Steve!!!!!

I was wondering why you dumped the 1500HD already!!!!

See you this weekend!!!!

Tim


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whew! Nice Choice!!
















This is what I pull with. Love it! May I suggest . . . Get a set of custom gauges that fit on the winshield pillar. The plastic pillar cover is replaced with one to match decor and has three receptacles for gauges. I have Boost, Pyrometer (exhaust gas temp), and Tranny Temp. They are lighted and connected to my dash light dimmer. Pulling the 30rls in the mountains I've never had the tranny temp to go over 210, but mostly stays around 180 when pulling the TT on level to moderate terrain. I especially appreciate the Pyrometer. I watch it when I'm climbing a grade. The TD will pull uphill fast, but the exhaust gas temp will rise significantly. I keep it under 1250 when under a severe load, otherwise the turbo bearings could fail prematurely. Also, you can watch the same gauge when stopping to turn off the engine. Let the temp fall to at least 400. The Boost gauge is nice too. I can brag to my friends that that TD will get 32lbs. When trvelling down the highway I let DW know once in a while what the gauges read and why. She looks at me like I'm from a strange planet!







At least I'm entertained, and lots of people say, "Wow look at those gauges." Then I give them the specs. Enjoy!!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I must say I approve of your vehicle choice. Not that "that" matters









Nice ride and color.

Enjoy the new found power and congrats









Bill.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats Steve







I like the color a lot better then the Chevy as well









Best of luck with it!! 
Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Steve
Shouldn't have any problem with that sweet machine
Just remember no pushing on the way to Elkins









Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice looking truck Steve. Goes well with the outback.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

So what was wrong with the Chevy?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> So what was wrong with the Chevy?


The truck just did not impress me.

I even had it to the dealer to make sure the engine and tranny were normal after Niagara.

They told me it was fine, and ran really strong.

I guess they just never towed with a Dodge to compare.
















Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve, just out of curiosity, what engine did you have in the bowtie? Do you know what tranny it had?

You can't compare a gas engine to that B series Cummins. You should be able to pull your house if you want.

Tim


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice rig Huntr70! You will enjoy towing a hell of alot more now.

Just remember after towing or high speed driving let the engine run idle for 7-10 minutes (down to at least 350 degrees if you have a Pyrometer). It will help prevent turbo failure from overheating of the bearings. I normally just leave mine running at fuel stops during long trips with the camper. Or you can buy a *turbo lifesave from dieselsite.com. *They work great and will plug into the OEM harness on most models (that way there is no warranty issues).

Have fun driving it!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow! Saweeet Steve!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea!! NEW Trucks Rock!

Hope you enjoy all that bad boy has to offer soon!!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice truck. Outbackers are starting to really love those oil burners!

Don't expect wonders for mileage towing the first time. Got to break in a little more.

My DMAX is definetely turning the corner w/3500 miles on it. Went to Kennedy Airport last weekend , bad traffic, then to work a few times so all in all mixed driving. Mileage was 18.8MPG. I'll easily hit 20 on a full highway tankful, maybe 21. All around town I'm doing low 16MPG. Best advice , only common sense really, drive it like you want gas mileage out of it. You will get it.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Nice truck , nothing better than a diesel for towing and not bad for a daily driver either. It's even got 8 lugs !!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Dan V said:


> Nice truck , nothing better than a diesel for towing and not bad for a daily driver either. It's even got 8 lugs !!!


Nice trick. Once you drive the dodge its hard to go back.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Truck























Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Steve, just out of curiosity, what engine did you have in the bowtie? Do you know what tranny it had?
> 
> You can't compare a gas engine to that B series Cummins. You should be able to pull your house if you want.
> 
> Tim


Tim,

It was the 300 HP 6.0 engine and an automatic 5 speed tranny.

The weakest link I see was the 3.73 rear and a soft rear suspension, although it had the 3/4 ton suspension, so maybe they are like that.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice truck Steve







.(a little small but nice







LOL)

John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Great lookin truck







. I wish I could have gotten into another diesel, but I will have to wait another couple years before I do. You should love that truck, and towing the Outback should be no problem at all!

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OH MAMA!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice ride Steve. Congratulations!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah i think the rear end did you in on the chevy. Love the new one though. Those cummins are tough. Back in the day i worked at dodge and we had a cummings get towed in with the engine locked up from gulping water while 4-wheelin. We pulled the injectors out, cranked it over, blew out about a gallon of water from a few cylinders, reinstalled the injectors and it ran.....perfectly. I was amazed. I had another one come in with 250000 miles from a local construction co. ( abused ) to " go over it ". I found one valve out of adj by a few thousands of an inch. What a wonderful engine.....built like a brick @#$% house.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like it!









Trade you my 98 Chevy S-10. I'ts only got 157,000 miles on it.









Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is the deal of the century.......

I liked my S-10 when I had one.

Steve


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

What a nice looking rig. I got out of a 2002 Chev Z-71, and into a 2006 Dodge SLT 4-door Cummins back 
in June. We towed the outback to Gatlinburg, and what a difference! Mine looks identical to yours...my color
is mineral grey metallic (if I spelled that right). I had owned chevys since 1984, and was ready for something different. And when you look at 3/4 ton diesels....its a total different animal. So far I am very 
pleased.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice ride congrats.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Why did you choose the short bed over the longer one? Just curious. A beautiful truck!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice Truck!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> Why did you choose the short bed over the longer one? Just curious. A beautiful truck!


The only thing I use this truck for is towing the OB and hunting.

The extra length of the long bed is something I didn't need.

There is plenty of stability for towing with the short-bed, and if I ever upgrade to a fiver







, I will get a slider hitch. The only thing that goes into the bed while towing is firewood, tools, spare tires for OB and fishing rods...plenty of room for all that.

Steve


----------

